# Jessica Marie Forsyth...



## ~*~anebel~*~

http://board.youngrider.com/Topic804511-18-1.aspx

Possibly? It's the only one I found.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Who is she? What happen to her?


----------



## wordstoasong

buckaroo2010 said:


> Who is she? What happen to her?


From what I heared/read, she was a brillient young rider with her horse Boomer. Sadly one day, she got kicked in the head by Boomer when he startled at something. Died on site. =/ That's all I know. Check out her vids on youtube. Great stuff.


----------



## HappyAppy

Thanks. She was an amazing rider who owned a horse named Boomer. She was riding one day and Boomer bolted after a jump. She couldn't stop him. She did what she could by running him towards a fence. He didn't stop and they flipped over it. He landed on top of her, snapping her neck and she died instantly...very sad...


----------



## buckaroo2010

OMG!!!! that is horrible!!!!


----------



## Pinocchios Girl

it really is. I miss her like crazy! It was so so sad. and So unexpected. I wish there was a way to go back in time and change that day. And who would have thunk that Jess of all people, the girl who had the most amazing bond with her horse ever, would be the one to die in a freak accident? When I got that call from Janelle....I lost it. I miss her so so much! 

RIP Jessica Marie Forsyth! I'll never forget you best friend<333


----------



## my2geldings

you will probably find links on youtube.


----------



## wordstoasong

http://www.youtube.com/user/JessBoomer <--her yuotube link.


----------



## kitten_Val

Very sad... Doesn't matter how bonded we are with horses, they still have own mind (and unpredictability (?))...


----------



## Pinocchios Girl

kitten_Val said:


> Very sad... Doesn't matter how bonded we are with horses, they still have own mind (and unpredictability (?))...


oh i know what you mean. But I know that Boomer never meant to hurt her. and that it was a freak thing. I just wish it hadn't happened. 

and in terms of a website, if you go onto www.rememberjessf.piczo.com
thats the site I made for her and it has the letter written by her parents.


----------



## Jess4everinmyheart

*Jess's story.*

Her parents posted a blog a while back after her accident. Im not sure if u know the real story or not, but here is her parents blog...

In Loving Memory of Jessica Forsyth |


While nobody knows the real story except Boomer, this is what they believed really happen.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I love her vids on youtube and she was an AMAZING rider! Even though i didn't know her ,she's my idol!
i had to write an essay about my idols once in class and i wrote about her and i got a good grade for it 
I feel sorry for her family and friends and especially Boomer. He must miss her sooo much! :'(
RIP!<3


----------

